# New York-Newburgh-Stewart



## caravanman (Dec 26, 2017)

I notice that this airport is now an option for some transatlantic flights... Never heard of it before, anyone used it, and is it massively difficult to get from the airport into New York? Any rail stations nearby?

The flights are heavily discounted, so it could be a good option for a budget traveler like myself...

Any info or tips appreciated!

Ed.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Dec 26, 2017)

https://www.panynj.gov/airports/swf-ground-transportation.html

This page lists the options. For rail, you can either cross the river to the Metro-North Hudson Line, or go south to the Port Jervis Line (closer, but much less frequent service). Coach USA also has a bus direct from the airport to the city, timed to meet certain flights.

https://web.coachusa.com/info/shortline/ss.stewartairportexpress.asp?nt=1


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 26, 2017)

Ive never heard of it, but Newburgh is not far from the City.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 26, 2017)

Newburgh is not too far, but very inconvenient to get to NYC without a car.


----------



## railiner (Dec 26, 2017)

The last time I flew into Stewart, I rode a (free) bus operated by Leprechaun Lines, contracted by either the PA or MTA, not sure, over the bridge to the Beacon Hudson Line station, where I connected to a Metro-North train to GCT.....very convenient, actually.

The last time I rode a train thru Newburgh was this past October....on the Amtrak Autumn Express (but we didn't stop there....




)


----------



## NorthShore (Jan 19, 2018)

Someone wants to go through Newburgh? Really? Why?

I've been there, though not through the airport. Twenty five dollar cab ride from across the bridge to my hotel, apparently near the airport as landing planes flew close overhead. Some other people attending the same convention used it, though. Including one guy who got as far as Philadelphia for a transfer flight, then got stuck there for three days, due to the hurricane most of us were fleeing. Though I guess I'd rather be stuck in Philly than at that dump of a hotel where we were. At least they offered a bagged lunch the previous day, which I dubbed a "hurricane survival kit." Simple sandwich on white bread, fresh apple, bag of chips, and a Coke.

There is also a ferry between Newburgh and Beacon, if you do decide to explore.


----------



## GBNorman (Mar 1, 2018)

https://www.airnav.com/airport/KSWF

I have flown in and out of KSWF twice in this life. Once was when in service during 1966 on a C-130 KDOV-KSWF for three days of TDY. Arrived and departed at about Midnight; never stepped off the base.

Second time was during Sep 2001 (five days before 9/11) on an

 KORD-KSWF. This was the most convenient airport for my Father's interment at Tuxedo Park. Mr. Hertz "had me in the Driver's Seat" ten minutes after alighting. Returning the Sunday before 9/11, it was "a difficult find" exiting off I-84.
It's a wonder that the 11000ft RWY 9/27 is maintained anymore. The B-52's once needed it, but beyond hosting that Russian "monster", who does?


----------



## jis (Mar 1, 2018)

Stewart does have commercial service. I know several people who live in the Hudson Valley whose preferred airport is Stewart.


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 1, 2018)

Norwegian Air just announced they are doubling their service to Dublin from SWF with 2 flights daily. 737-8 Max service. Sardine cans.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 1, 2018)

jis said:


> Stewart does have commercial service. I know several people who live in the Hudson Valley whose preferred airport is Stewart.


Besides the passenger carriers, FedEx and UPS bring some large aircraft into Stewart. Today that included two 757's and an A300. I suspect the 11,000 foot runway is nice to have landing a heavy in foul weather.


----------



## jis (Mar 1, 2018)

As I recall the 22's at EWR are also 11,000'. Yup, does give one a bit of safety margin to slip and slither a bit I suppose.

Also in case of EWR, those really long haul intercontinental flights on the 777ERs (HKG, PEK, BOM, DEL) with full fuel load seem to eat up most of the runway for takeoff too.


----------



## PVD (Mar 1, 2018)

Very capable of handling large, heavy aircraft. C-5 ops for supplies to the Middle East by active ANG units. Marine C-130s were there, not sure if they are still there. Was Stewart AFB before being partially civilianized. The runway does have displaced thresholds, so the full length is not available for landing, but it is still pretty long.


----------



## caravanman (Mar 2, 2018)

The Norwegian flight from Dublin was the one that first attracted my attention to Newburgh-Stewart airport. The planes may be compact as mentioned above, but the fares are too...





Ed.


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 2, 2018)

jis said:


> As I recall the 22's at EWR are also 11,000'. Yup, does give one a bit of safety margin to slip and slither a bit I suppose.
> 
> Also in case of EWR, those really long haul intercontinental flights on the 777ERs (HKG, PEK, BOM, DEL) with full fuel load seem to eat up most of the runway for takeoff too.


22 R is 10,000 ft.; 22 L is the 11,000 footer, per the diagram on FlightAware.


----------



## Northeastern292 (Mar 2, 2018)

PRR 60 said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Stewart does have commercial service. I know several people who live in the Hudson Valley whose preferred airport is Stewart.
> ...


SWF IS the region's preferred diversion airport. Just about everything you can imagine has landed there. I think over the winter an A380 cleared customs there because they were so desperate. 
That said, for SWF and the Hudson Valley to thrive the airport needs far better service than it has now.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------

